# 2012 Energy Wave Bowstring Prices



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

For 2012, AT members get the special price of $55 TYD for a 3 piece string & cable set. All buss cables are built with a static yoke. Floating cables can be built upon request for an extra $5. W e build each order just as if we were building them for our own personal use. We use BCY Trophy string material and serve all ends with Halo .014 and center serving with #62XS. We use what we call a three stretch process where we stretch each piece at 450#’s and serve under 100#’s of tension.

Other Prices:
Solo Cam String Only: $45
Dual Cam String Only: $35
Cable Only: $25
Three Color Sets : $10 extra
Limb Driver Cord: $15
Please call for pricing on 5 piece sets.
We also have several strings already build from 452x, Trophy, and Astro Flight for quick rush orders and emergencies.

Colors Available:
Black, Red, White, Blue, Flo. Green, Flo. Orange, Flo. Yellow, Green, Pink, Sunset Orange, Dark Brown, OD Green, Purple, Yellow, Teal, Root Beer, Mountain Berry, Black Cherry, Silver

Halo. Serving Colors:
White (Clear), Black, Blue, Red, Flo. Green, Flo Yellow, Flo. Orange, Silver, Green, Yellow, Pink, OD Green.

We are now building custom bow wrist slings. The price for a wrist slings is 12.99 when purchased alone and $8 when bundled with a string order.

We also have a small assortment of Harvest Time Archery arrows left.
Vengeance:
1 dz: 350 .003 Straightness: $75
1 dz: 400 .003 Straightness: $75
1 dz: 350 .001 Straightness: $95
1 dz: 400 .001 Straightness: $95

Harvesters:
2 dz: 400 .001 Straightness: $89 ea.

There are three ways to order.
1. Visit www.energywavebowstrings.com (Please enter your AT User Name in the Promo Code box at the end of the form to get the AT Member price.)
2. Call us at 615-426-3425
3. PM me here on AT.
When sending a PM please include the following information:
Name
Address
Phone #
Bow Make and Model
String and Cables length(s)
String colors and serving colors desired

All orders are completed and shipped as quick as possible, sometimes 2 days sometimes but less often so far 10 days. We can accept Visa, MasterCard, American Express, and Discover card over the phone, PayPal, or check or money order.

We are always looking to add new dealers so dealer interested in carry our string please call us at 615-426-3425 or email me at [email protected] .com for dealer pricing. We can build stock strings for you to fill up your wall as well as build custom orders as you receive them.


----------



## Frank2126 (May 16, 2008)

Awesome. Some order coming soon.


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Bow strings on order thank you Badbow


----------



## mitejoma (Oct 16, 2006)

Great strings and great customer service. Very impressed


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

All Harvest Time arrows are gone.

We have added a few colors here in the past couple of weeks so here is an updated list of our BCY Trophy Colors. If you don't see a color BCY offers but you would like, we will order it and build it for you please just allow 5-7 days to receive the order from BCY.

Black, Red, White, Blue, Flo. Green, Flo. Orange, Flo. Yellow, Green, Pink, Sunset Orange, Dark Brown, OD Green, Purple, Yellow, Teal, Root Beer, Mountain Berry, Black Cherry, Silver, Flame, Flo. Green/Black Speckled, Red/Black Speckled


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Ordered my bow strings the 11th and can not wait to see them.


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

Check out our new partners at www.mfoutdoors.com


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Bow strings & cables are awesome thank you. Badbow


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

Attention!!!:
We will be closing on March 14th for 10-14 days to move into a new house with a lot more space. We will also be updating all of our equipment during this time so no work will take place once all current orders are shipped. If you placed an order before March 14th your order will ship before the move takes place. If you would like to place an order to reserve a spot in line feel free to do so and we will contact you once we are back open. We fully expect to be back open by Sunday March 25th. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

Alright ladies and gentleman we are finally back up and running fully again. All orders placed during our time off have have shipped and we are 100 percent caught up. Thank you to everyone for your patience. More big things coming in the future from us.


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

Up to the top for the night. And a reminder to everyone, after your order is placed, check our Twitter page, @energywavebs. When each days shipment goes in the mail, I post on Twitter something to the nature of "Z7 Set to Georgia," or "Mr. Morris CRX in NC, Reezen for Koch in FL shipped" on Twitter so that you can see exactly when your order ships.


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

ttt for a busy start to the week


----------



## g2imagery (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you for my AM32 string and cables!! Bump TTT.


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

We have added 8190 to our lineup. I have been testing it for a while now and really like this stuff for its excellent speed and stability. We have a few colors in stock and are adding more.

Colors available:
Black, Red, White, Blue, Flo. Green, Flo. Orange, Flo. Yellow, and Silver.


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

Bump for the night. Order to shipment time is around 5 -7 days right now.


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

ttt for the night. shipping is about 7-10 days from order right now


----------

